# Hummertime!



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

If you were wondering whose sm f300 divers you saw Silver Hawk pressure testing this week, here's your answer. The postie woke me up at the crack of dawn today and brought me these, just back from the full SH overhaul.

Thanks to the great man for doing such a wonderful job on them, and thanks to pretty much everyone on this forum for turning me on to these great machines.

Only one problem - now I can't work out which to wear!










sm f300s - great to wear, hell on earth to photograph. Kindly pretend I got the shot ten minutes earlier.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Is that some condensation I can see in the black one Guy? :naughty:

Mine say hello...but I prefer yours :sadwalk:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice, these really have grown on me a hell of a lot..


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

please send me the one that you cannot wear


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Two very nice watches as to which one to wear no problem, one on each wrist. :cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I didn't show these two photos.

I had several sessions testing Guy's SM F300s...but this was the most accurate because on the SM case, the bezel and outer case can trap air and lead to false positives. Best to remove outer case and bezel so you can be sure about the crystal seal etc. The wire was used to hang them in the chamber.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments - and I can say, Paul really did go the extra mile with this overhaul, as I was starting to have fantasies about snorkelling and wanted to be able to use them as originally intended.

Of course, he did such a lovely job that now I'll have to take a deep breath before even taking them out in the rain!

1 last pic:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cracking,

such lovely watches these. They have everything for me. Classic Omegas from the peak of their quality and innovation, tuning fork movement and super comfy.

I love the idea of being confident enough to use them as nature intended, I must see if I can swing a trip to Brighton sometime and get mine tested.




























for the new guys here is the DD article on the SMf's

cheers

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> I must see if I can swing a trip to Brighton sometime and get mine tested.


It would be nice to see you Andy.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

That's a mighty impressive haul Foztex - seems like no one can stop at just one!

Since I messed with photobucket and apparently deleted my links, here are the pics again...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

itsguy said:


> That's a mighty impressive haul Foztex - seems like no one can stop at just one!
> 
> Since I messed with photobucket and apparently deleted my links, here are the pics again...


 Thanks Guy,

lovely pair you have there. It's so good to see so many of these about now.

It was thanks to being on here and catching Jon and Paul's love of hummers that I found and posted pics of my first one back in 2006.

Jon saw mine in the metal when we first met face to face and decided he had to have one. It was partly due to our shared appreciation of the SMf and having researched them, decided to write an article, then needed somewhere to put it, that we started DeskDivers.

They are a watch very close to my heart and I can never see me parting with mine.

enjoy them everyone, they are great watches,

Andy


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going to say you were well ahead of your time, rather than that I joined the party four years late...

Naturally, your DeskDivers research was a big factor in me ending up with this pair, so many thanks from me :notworthy: And to Jon and Paul of course!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great watches, I love mine, After Foz and I met up and I got infected with these Ive had quite a few through my hands, in fact ive lost count now... sigh... One of Paul's was mine, one of Mac's... and a bunch of others I guess. I still have 3 (or is it 4?)... basically my favorite is the franken blue one I built, but still treasure my first one which is totally restored now. i bought it from a guy who had a property way out in the bush and used to get it serviced in Sydney. It seemed only fitting I restored it totally as a testament to his dedication over the years. I sent him a photo and he said he wished he could have it back. LOL

As Foz said, it was our love of these that led to the formation of DeskDivers and the article was a stepping stone for us as it set the standard since we wanted to do it justice and went all out it get the info like we now do all the time, and hopefully has provided people with info about these so they can buy what they want. Before we did that article the watch was almost unknown, even to WIS. Its almost become a forum watch for here since then, which is great. 

Here are some of mine...


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Absolutely lovely, Jon!

It's great to be able to (virtually) meet all the people who got the cult of the sm f300 going. :drinks:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate on all counts, very kind of you. It woudld be debatable that we got it going, perhaps we shoudl just say that we helped it along really


----------

